

RIP, legendary programming textbook author Daniel McCracken. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/08/14/daniel-mccracken/

======
scottshea
"How can you not love someone who was showing people how to program computers
when the only computers were mainframes–and who continued on for so long that
he was recently teaching Android programming?"

Indeed, that sort of longevity is impressive!

